# How do I get this VERY Light fuzzy effect for my lineart in paint tool sai



## Shortscrawl (Oct 23, 2017)

Reference in comparison

https://danbooru.donmai.us/data/__b...by_tama__d088b60cefff8431788d018e0e7ce22b.jpg

As oppose to this, really clean linework.

https://danbooru.donmai.us/data/__d...by_tama__b030ee35c0106a154ba6de5224abf727.jpg


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

Shortscrawl said:


> Reference in comparison
> 
> https://danbooru.donmai.us/data/__b...by_tama__d088b60cefff8431788d018e0e7ce22b.jpg
> 
> ...


"403 Forbidden"

I don't think you can post images from that specific site here. Do you have any SFW references?


----------

